# For those of you that still have noise problems.



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

Ive had noise problems for a while now. In my first system in my car it got gradually worse and worse. But when I switched out my old and got my new one in, it got 10x worse. So I thought it was one of the new components or wires I run. I tried everything and rewired and rerouted the system about 4 times with no luck. The noise sounded just like a turbo spooling up. But as long as I went "PSHHH" everytime I changed gears, I didnt mind, lol. But at 30% total volume of my system, it matched it and almost drounded it out it was so loud.
My friend, the local car audio God who has been doing car audio for 10+ years, also was stumped. But I just explained it to him, I never showed him the system. One of my friends bought a noise filter and got rid of some of his. So....I bought one and thought I fixed it. Wrong...veeeery wrong. The guys at Radio Shack said to put it in between my two amps. And that made sense to me at first. But when it didnt work, I got to thinking and it didnt make much sense. So just now, after waiting and putting it off for a few weeks, I finnaly got fed up and switched the noise filtered RCAs from in between the amps to where they ran from the cdplayer(with the filter closest to it) to the sub amp...and my other rcas from my sub amp to my comp amp.
I almost cried I was so happy....not one single bit of noise...oh what joy...months and months of embarassment and frustration wiped away with 5min worth of tweaking. Its great and if any of you have a noise problem similar to mine, I suggest you head to RS and get a set of filtered RCAs. They run for $15 and be sure to get the ones with the cylinder shaped filter, not the box shaped one, that one is cheap and doesnt often work...so says my buddy.
Good luck with it if you got that kinda noise. I can finally get started on finishing my system off


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

Congratulations! Noise in car audio can be a pain in the butt. I've learned form years of practice. Never ever let there be a chance of noise getting into your system. Buy quality parts and cables, make rock solid grounds to everything, and then maybe you have a chance. 
It's worth the few extra dollars spent on quality cables rather than waste your time troubleshooting a mysterious noise problem later. I guess you won’t be forgetting that lesson any time soon. 

I had a grounding problem a long time back. Spent over a year slowly troubleshooting it. Eventually I found the problem. Amp had 4 ground wires and all 4 needed to be grounded separately. I had just assumed they could all work together and twisted them up and crimped them in a grounding ring. I even bought a noise suppresser from RadioShack, (never try to cover up a noise problem) Bad Idea.

To this day I'm still paranoid about noise in my car audio and I swear I sometimes hear faint ghost noise, like faint alternator whine, and wonder... did i really hear what I think I heard?

Mind playing tricks on me!


----------

